# Sunday Drummin'



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

Managed to get out on a boat with South Paw from Tidalfish.com Got into some stripers with cut bunker in the am around the MMBT and then headed out to eastern shore for some black drum. The boat got six fish biggest being a 49 inch release citation that I got.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Nice work Chalie, that plaque will look good on your wall next march/april. Where did you'all set at? Over on by the 13 bouy, that area bayside of the highrise? We worked the m&m early and got into em also on Sun. I was on the 18ft Sea Pro CC in the curve. We were there from 8:30 till about `12:30. Caught plenty, just smaller fish. We moved over to the tube about 11:00 a.m. but more of the same. 

Ben


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow we were there in the curve sunday also..did very well with the stripers and a few good size croakers once we got the anchor to stick


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Nice work.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice. congrats on the catch.


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

Yea we originally anchored right by the high rise area with a mess of other boats. There was no action there except for cownose rays so we picked up and moved around 2 miles north about a mile or two off of the shore. We got into them pretty thick there. Method was chumming/clams. 


The M&M was sort of spotty fish wise.  A lot of dinks with a few keepers mixed in. Biggest striper was at 27 in.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*where*

ocean side or sound side?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for that extra bit of info there CC


----------

